# Clowns changing color?



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

I bought 2 tank bred clowns about 2 weeks ago, when first bought they were pale orange/yellow, they seem to be changing color over the last say 4-5 days and I am wondering why? they almost have a sort of charred look, but are eating, swimming, and seem in excellent health, and no fin damage whatsoever, can anyone clarify:


----------



## fabby10 (Dec 15, 2009)

From my experience, clowns do change color at times, and its normal. I had clowns that has black dots on them as well as though they have been to the mechanics or something. Heard that the dots might come from anemone or coral sting.

If it is eating well, swimming well, it should not be a problem


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the above, also wanted to mention they are NOT breathing rapidly whatsoever either, and have a big appetite, so am hoping as you mention nothing to worry about, the coloration change is only in the orange part, not the white.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the faded color when you added them was prob. them stressed. theyve adjusted now and colored up to a more vibrant color. eventually they should gain alittle more black as they mature.


----------



## terryap (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks for the above, I will still monitor them closely just to be sure, but so far so good, so I am sure you are right, more vibrant color coming out.


----------

